# Failed fertilisation



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not sure if I should be posting on this thread as I didnt even make it to the end of my cycle this time..

This was our 4th attempt, 1st one abandoned due to poor response.  We only got 3 eggs this time and none of them fertilised.  We're absolutely devastated, particularly as just 5 months ago we got 3 eggs again and all of them fertilised.  I dont understand how I can go from a 100% fertilisation rate to zero in 5 months!  Also feel sick at the thought of spending 3 grand and not even getting to the 2ww.

Think were going to have to change clinics - my clinic gives me 4 vials of menopur and wont try anything else, even though Im sure I could respond better on a different drug regime.  I want to try 1 more cycle with my own eggs before considering donor eggs.

Just wondering if anyone else has had failed fertilisation through IVF and has any idea why it happened?  We;'ve got a follow up appt tomorrow which I know they;'re just going to say "rubbish response, rubbish fertilisation - give up"...  the problem is I just dont know where to go from here... how on earth do I try and decide on choosing a different clinic...  has anyone with a poor response found a clinic which helps them?

Feeling very lost.....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jo-scho,

I have had 2 cycles, the first I ovulated too soon and the 2nd despite getting 9 eggs had zero fertilisation. My clinic have advised ICSI for my next port of call as they believe this can overcome the zero fertilisation. In my case - they don't really know why it didn't happen as eggs looked OK after EC and DH's swimmers are fine... 

I'm sorry it's not much help but just wanted to let you know that you aren't alone in having zero fertilisation - after my 2nd cycle I had lots of messages from girls on this board that have gone onto to have babies after a cycle with zero fert... it can be done hang in there honey


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Jo-scho i'm so sorry hun, i can't offer much advice but i didn't want to read and run so i'll just send you a big  have you tried looking on the area board and chatting to the girls from your area ? hopefully they can give you some advice about the clinics near you 

pam xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I had to post because my story is a bit familiar to fingersarecrossed. We had IVF in August (with Menopur), we got 15 good eggs and zero fertilisation, the embryologist that spoke to my hubby was really good, he said that he did lots of things with my eggs and sperm because they were so surprised at no fertilisation and he said the eggs and sperm were fine......but....... he came to the conclusion that hubby's sperm has a receptor missing from his sperm that allows his sperm to break into the egg, we had very high sperm binding which means the sperm went to do the job but just couldnt break the egg. After the research we have done after being told this it really does fit our circumstances. We have been ttc for 9 years now and have never even had a whiff of a pregnancy, so this at least gives us an explanation as to why. Our only hope is ICSI.

I know this can't be what happened to you Jo because you have had a cycle and have had fertilisation previously, but I read your post and had to reply because I know how hard it is to be told you had no fertilisation and to go through all that treatment and not get to a 2ww, I hope they can give you some answers at your follow up appointment and I wish all your dreams come true xx  

ps Hi Pam


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, my first cycle while being not zero fertilization ended up with no divisioin so there was also no ET.

My clinic however were more open to trying different regimes, which did result in a bfp at the third attempt (but sadly mmc).I changed clinics after that cycle..

I had a tough time this cycle with follies and my (new) clinic was trying to get me to pull out and go with DE.  However I knew that if I didnt persevere I would always wonder, even with the 1% chance of success they were giving me at one point and boy am I glad I did!!!  I say go with your gut instinct and change clinics (JMHO) as if you dont you will always wonder what if.....The fact that they are not reassessing your drug dosage/protocol is a sign that you need somewhere more open to trying something else I think....!

As I say JMHO.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

JO just sending you a massive hug its me - acey - your clinic research partner    
v positive respose hon
A xx


----------



## jo100 (Jan 6, 2006)

hello Ace! Fancy seeing you here!!!

Thanks to everyone else for all their advice, have been doing loads of research (amazing how good it feels to be actually doing something) and am looking at local north-east clinics and one in Turkey.  Need to make some big decisions.....  After speaking to so many different clinics - all of whom said they'd put me on the short protcol for my poor response, it makes me mad that I didn't do this earlier, as my current clinic wouldn't change my drug dosage, wouldn't change my protocal (always been on long), I'm suprised I actually made it to the 2ww on 2 of those goes looking back!

Thanks guys, will let you know what we decide to do. 

jo xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Jo-scho

Sorry to hear about what happened to you.  Do take time to think about what is best for you.

We had our first IVF in May/June and I had 14 eggs.  None of them fertilised and the clinic couldn't tell us why.  They just recommended us for ICSI for our next attempt.  They said my eggs were mature enough and my DH sperm was fine as well.  I just hate this whole system where they cannot give you any answers.

The one thing I would say is not to rush into anything as taking time to think has been great for me.

Fiona


----------

